# Leicester Reptile Meet on Tour!



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be a departure from the norm, as the Leicester meet is going on tour! The *LOCATION* will be the upstairs function room of The Higham Ferrers Town Band Club Home - Higham Band Club Official Website!. It will be held on *Saturday 3rd March 2012* starting at 7.30pm (The website shows the large function room and directions are via the "Contact" tab.

It will be a great chance for Leicester regulars and Northants locals to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. If successful, the meeting could become a regular supplementary event.

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *Pythons, Colubrids and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome.

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor or Jeff Newman (Jeffers3) with the details so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM from April or Jeff to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.

Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*

*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*

*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*

*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*

*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*

*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 



See you there

Like


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice one J!

I'll bring my retic.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Nice one J!
> 
> I'll bring my retic.


I'll get to meet your retic at last!:flrt:

Forest Floor Reptiles in Rushden have offered to stay open late, so if anyone wants to have a look before the meet, that can be arranged.

Animals booked in so far:

April Retic
Jeff Leopard Gecko
Alex Scorpions and Spiders (especially for April!)


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well that would put me off straight away Scorpions and Spiders you can keep :lol2: i went to mpa in manchester looked all round the reps 2010 think it was the last bit theres some tanks that stick out turned and faced them full of Scorpions and Spiders jumped back :devil: :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> I'll get to meet your retic at last!:flrt:
> 
> Forest Floor Reptiles in Rushden have offered to stay open late, so if anyone wants to have a look before the meet, that can be arranged.
> 
> ...


Eek! I'll try to be brave. Scorpions fine, spiders yea God 

:devil:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Eek! I'll try to be brave. Scorpions fine, spiders yea God
> 
> :devil:


You'll have to have a hold of Aragog - she's no bother!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> You'll have to have a hold of Aragog - she's no bother!


I'm willing to try. . . .I think. :gasp:


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

How about Rex, my new 5ft Black Throat Monitor?

And some Assassin Bugs??

:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

If they comply with the rules then yeah of course: victory:. Let me know


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

One week to go!

Animals booked in so far:

April Retic
Jeff Leopard Gecko and Aragog
Alex Scorpions and Spiders
Adam Surprises
Nelly Blood, Wilfred and a surprise

If anyone else wants to bring anything along, please let April or myself know.:no1:


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

me and lucy will be coming along to this hopefully!won't be bringing anything this week though(don't want to ruin my 100% rosette winning record :lol2


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

adwraith said:


> me and lucy will be coming along to this hopefully!won't be bringing anything this week though(don't want to ruin my 100% rosette winning record :lol2


Lol, you're well chuffed about that aren't you!!!!! See you soon


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

April Taylor said:


> Lol, you're well chuffed about that aren't you!!!!! See you soon


thought it was better to say that than say i haven't got anything else to bring lol


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

when you are on tour again, come further north,you have added 40+ mile each way to my trip:bash:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Purple_D said:


> when you are on tour again, come further north,you have added 40+ mile each way to my trip:bash:


Aw,sorry sweetie, any suggestions welcome and I will check out venues. :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

adwraith said:


> thought it was better to say that than say i haven't got anything else to bring lol


Lol, a couple of months with us lot and that will change to I've not had them long enough :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Lol, a couple of months with us lot and that will change to I've not had them long enough :2thumb:


 
Says Mrs tenisenough! :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Latest list of animals booked in:

April Retic
Jeff Leopard Gecko and Aragog
Alex Scorpions and Spiders
Adam Surprises
Nelly Blood, Wilfred and a surprise
Joe Bredli's
William Hognose

If anyone else wants to bring anything along, please let April or myself know.:no1:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> Says Mrs tenisenough! :lol2:



11 & 12 are coming soonish, 13,&,14 will arrive next year and who knows what the future holds


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> 11 & 12 are coming soonish, 13,&,14 will arrive next year and who knows what the future holds


I really can't say anything. I didn't mean to get 5 so quickly. I will try hard to resist temptation this year, but I will be going to Doncaster and maybe other shows. Too hard to resist....:lol2:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

im at 15, 2 reserved and off to hamm in less than 2 weeks. doh!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Latest list of animals booked in:

April Retic
Jeff Leopard Gecko and Aragog
Alex Scorpions and Spiders
Adam Surprises
Nelly Blood, Wilfred and a surprise
Joe King
William Corn

If anyone else wants to bring anything along, please let April or myself know.:no1:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Would like to bring Oscar my grey rat. had him longer than 6 months. clean as a whistle. Want to prove to everyone that proper grey rats like off of the old days are HUGE!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Moshpitviper said:


> Would like to bring Oscar my grey rat. had him longer than 6 months. clean as a whistle. Want to prove to everyone that proper grey rats like off of the old days are HUGE!


Looking forward to this! Really like Rats 

Latest list of animals booked in:

April Retic
Jeff Leopard Gecko and Aragog
Alex Scorpions and Spiders
Adam Surprises
Nelly Blood, Wilfred and a surprise
Joe King
William Corn
Dave Oscar the Grey Rat

If anyone else wants to bring anything along, please let April or myself know.:no1:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> Would like to bring Oscar my grey rat. had him longer than 6 months. clean as a whistle. Want to prove to everyone that proper grey rats like off of the old days are HUGE!



Yay, not seen you for ages!!!! 
:2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Just a reminder that Forest Floor is staying open late for anyone who wants to pop in before coming to the meeting:

Forest Floor Reptiles


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

hey guys count me in on this one. 

ill bring a childrens pythong along . something different.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Latest list of animals booked in:

April Retic
Jeff Leopard Gecko and Aragog
Alex Scorpions and Spiders
Adam Surprises
Nelly Blood, Wilfred and a surprise
Joe King
William Corn
Dave Oscar the Grey Rat
Chris Childrens python 

If anyone else wants to bring anything along, please let me or Jeff know .:no1:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

See you tonight everyone.
: victory:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

Yep, looking forward to this one!


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

leaving shortly:notworthy:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Purple_D said:


> leaving shortly:notworthy:


Kathy coming too?


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

April Taylor said:


> Kathy coming too?


No just me:2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I met Oscar the Grey Ratsnake earlier:flrt:

Everyone is going to like him!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, I for one thoroughly enjoyed myself and hope to attend in the future. oscar the grey rat and chunk the skunk send their regards. : victory:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for a nice night. :2thumb:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

thoroughly enjoyed myself tonight . cheers guys


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for a really enoyable night. It was nice to see familiar faces as well as faces that I hope will be familiar in the near future.

Special thanks to April and Adam for the support and rosettes. Also thanks to the guys from Forest Floor (will make sure the room is warmer next time. I'd also like to thank the local guys for getting involved.

Last but by no means least, cheers to Nelly for the mammoth journey to get here - and for bringing my favourite snake.

All the best to everyone

Jeff


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Thanks to everyone for a really enoyable night


yeah it was great, thanks for organising it jeffers.see you all soon :2thumb:


----------

